
Why “Tinder for Friends” is a Terrible Idea - baron816
https://medium.com/@baronwilleford/why-tinder-for-friends-is-a-terrible-idea-5d8f2f643245#.uv72nu89y
======
apahwa
so krewe is reddit's Robin but for in-person interaction?

